# vanadyl sulfate dosage



## neanderthal (Dec 9, 2002)

what dosage of vanadyl sulfate should be used? i read about 70mgs a day in divided doses, but then ive also heard 30-50mgs should be used. and too much can be toxic to the body. can anyone shed some light on this situation?


----------



## seyone (Dec 9, 2002)

I believe gopro recomends about 10 grams post workout. I have used it but at a much lower dosage and it didn't do much for me.


----------



## neanderthal (Dec 10, 2002)

did gopro notice any negative/positive side effects? is it worth a try do u think?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 10, 2002)

Don't use it....and if you do....go look at your tongue, if blue or purple....you're TOXIC! 


DP


----------



## neanderthal (Dec 10, 2002)

alright, haha. thanx for the heads up DP


----------



## gopro (Dec 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by neanderthal *_
> did gopro notice any negative/positive side effects? is it worth a try do u think?



This post is with ALL DUE respect to DP as he is a very knowledgable fitness expert...

I have had very nice success with vanadyl (specifically Sportpharmas brand). I only use it when my diet is higher in carbs and at post workout. I recommend about 5-10 mg per CARB CONTAINING meal, up to 60-70 mg per day. I do notice positive effects like greater pumps, more vascularity (only noticable when BF% is in single digits), and better recovery. I have never felt or seen a negative effect from vanadyl.

To me, vanadyl is a "middle tier" supplement, meaning it is not to be used before creatine, glutamine, vitamins/minerals, or thermogenics (when cutting). It is more of a specialty supplement to be used when EVERY OTHER part of you program is optimal and you are looking to peak for a show or some other reason.


----------



## neanderthal (Dec 13, 2002)

Thanks for the info gopro. i really appreciate it. and your workout programs look pretty interesting. im looking forward to starting it after my week of rest. thanx again


----------



## gopro (Dec 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by neanderthal *_
> Thanks for the info gopro. i really appreciate it. and your workout programs look pretty interesting. im looking forward to starting it after my week of rest. thanx again



You are welcome my friend...let me know how you do with my program!


----------

